# Some New 1911's....



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, Just picked these up...
Colt Talo CCG #882 of 1200
Remington R1S...








:mrgreen:
I got to shoot both of them the other day and they both performed great..!
Not one problem out of them both...Right outta the box GTG...:smt023


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

nice! How would you rate that remington?


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I am impatiently waiting to get my first 1911.


----------



## loki34 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice looking guns you got there. Bought my first 1911 last month and love it, need more.


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

I would rate it as one nicley put together 1911...
I seem to be shooting it a lot latley...Love it..!


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice. I recently picked up an R1S as well. Pictures definitely don't do it justice.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I have an R1 and love it. No problem. Yiogo


----------

